# Shopping center with store sidewalks



## RichieRich31 (Nov 13, 2010)

Hello, if anyone can give me a ball park figure.to plow this parking lot and sand it, clear and salt the sidewalks by the storefronts.I would appriciate it.I dont have material prices yet, but any help/advie would be great! thanks- rich


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

We are going to need some pics or #'s on size


----------



## RichieRich31 (Nov 13, 2010)

ok, there got a pic up.Also im curious for a price on a final cut, and clean for this as well.Thanks all !!


----------



## JT SNOW (Apr 20, 2009)

Rich....

How long do you think it wil take you to plow this lot????....How long do you think it will take you to shovel the walks????....



Get some SQ. Foot numbers of the lot and walks....As soon as you get those and post them people will start throwing Random numbers at you....


My best advise to you is....Start out by subbing for a larger company...Pay attention to how they operate and how they conduct business...Ask questions and learn...This way you will be more comfortable down the road to bid projects like this....


----------



## RichieRich31 (Nov 13, 2010)

1-3 INCHES would prolly take 2 hrs plow, 2 hrs sidewalk snowblowing.half an hour to salt sidwalk,and half hour to sand lot.


----------



## Drakeslayer (Feb 11, 2011)

Where are the snow storage areas? Looks like the lot is fairly full most of the time. $500 for 1-3" with sidewalks and salt/sand.


----------



## RichieRich31 (Nov 13, 2010)

Hey, i just wanted to thank you guys for the advice.I put together a proposal/contract for 400.00 increasing up to 500 with over 7 inches.I got the job, and it looks like i also got a final cut & clean for $150.00 . as well as a good contact with a property manager.Its not my first time plowing, i have a landscape business as well.So i like to keep the trucks makeing money.Thanks guys! - rich


ps: anyone know where to get a good price on sand/salt mix in suffolk ny?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

so what if it snows 2 times next season and the min you finish the sun comes out and you dont ever have to use a spec of salt. how do you survive?


----------



## RichieRich31 (Nov 13, 2010)

well if it snows...2 times...great! i make money on two ocassions with two trucks.each haveing 2-3 locations.Sounds like money to me.I live in ny, snow plowing is not an occupation to survive off of...lol.Im more worried about gas than salt...hehe


----------



## John143 (Nov 2, 2011)

RichieRich31;1495912 said:


> i also got a final cut & clean for $150.00 .


WOW!! You're doing fall clean-ups for a buck & half. Let me know when your in PA. I'll sub all my fall clean-ups to you for that price!


----------



## John143 (Nov 2, 2011)

RichieRich31;1495925 said:


> Im more worried about gas than salt...hehe


.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Im just trying to help you out. Trying to get you to see how it all adds up


how does one price without knowing where to get salt or what it even costs.

how big is that site...? 

Im not sure but a site that is larger like what you posted with that amount of sidewalks and work would be something that I price seasonally or atleast break down into each part 
example sidewalks this much, plowing this much, salting this much. 
there will be times the sidewalks need to be cleared but perhaps the lot doesnt as the traffic and salt is keeping it clear or acceptable to the clients needs.


----------



## RichieRich31 (Nov 13, 2010)

got a price in my own town, for 20% salt/sand mix. $ 123.00 for 2 tons


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

If you are using the truck and plow you have listed you should put some wings on the plow and unless you have a high end salter it's not going to spread sand salt well.

The walks shouldn't take 2 hours but the lot looks like it will take all of that. Are there islands all through that parking lot?


----------



## RichieRich31 (Nov 13, 2010)

actually i sold that truck.I am useing for this lot, a 1980 gmc c30 dump, 4x4 with a fisher.And a satinless steel sander, not sure what brand, but its a small version of the big ones, and has belt drive, very commercial looking.I will have two people, on this lot one on the walks...one in the truck.i fig overall should be no more than 4 hours tops.Also im thinking about running some small tubes of hot exhaust under the bed, keeping the sand/salt from freezeing a bit.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

So a C30 is not 4x4 correct?

Do you have a backup plan for a 33 year old truck?


----------



## RichieRich31 (Nov 13, 2010)

sadly you have assumed, wrong.The truck looks great and runs super, yes its 4x4 like i stated, try putn your glasses on the right way pal.I run two trucks... you troll...go s h it on someone else.


ps: your math s u k s


----------



## JT SNOW (Apr 20, 2009)

This thread sums up everything wrong with the Industry.......


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

The C/K is the name for Chevrolet and GMC's full-size pickup truck line from 1960 until 1999 in the United States, from 1965 to 1999 Canada, from 1964 through 2001 in Brazil, and from 1975 to 1982 in Chile. The first Chevrolet pickup truck appeared in 1924, though in-house designs did not appear until 1930. "C" indicated two-wheel drive and "K" indicated four-wheel drive. The aging C/K light-duty pickup truck was replaced with the Chevrolet Silverado and GMC Sierra in 1999 in the US and Canada, and 2001 in Brazil; the Chevrolet Silverado HD and GMC Sierra HD heavy-duty pickup trucks followed in 2001.


----------



## RichieRich31 (Nov 13, 2010)

ahh....your awsome....now i can sleep tonight Thumbs Up

...thanks for all the great snow plowing advice, and your little cut and paste effort !

....now i just need some plow "wings" ? LMAO


----------



## Got_Snow? (Oct 2, 2012)

I dont know but I live in Western NY and I do make a living from just Snow Plowing and I dont have a single truck just loaders ..all 9 of them.In fact I went after a few new (big commercial) accts ..I was high on 2 plazas, 2nd on a big movie complex that holds a 2500-3000 cars and I do believe I hit the mark on 2 big factories ..now the other 2 owners want to meet me Friday and ask me a few questions


----------



## RichieRich31 (Nov 13, 2010)

yea i am on long island, everyone owns a plow....not alot of room down here.Im guessing you drop the loaders off at the locations prior? sounds like a nice gig you got up there.What are your thoughts on this years snowfall?


----------



## Got_Snow? (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re:*

hopefully more than our 100" average 
and 4-5 stay on site while 4-5 go from factory to factory ..2.5-3 yard loaders 25-30,000 lb Loaders with 6 cyl turbo's .faster & stronger than 4 cyls yet almost as small ..but they 35-40 mph ..so their quick from place to place & plowing


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

Our loaders, all 15-17 of them, go 49-56mph


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Can i ask what make and model loaders do you have?


----------



## ManorD24 (Mar 9, 2007)

Know the area and that shopping center, personally I think alot of money was left on the table for that lot. I'm doing a lot near that and its 1/3 the size and get $350 for 1-3, plowing and walks. And residental cleanups two blocks up we are getting $300 average for 1/2 acre lots. Don't sell yourself short man. 
Plowing and the walks I'd want;
1-3 $600
4-8 $750
9-12 $1000
12 + $1000 plus $80 each additional inch
And thats knowing i have alot of other work in the area.


----------

